# Applet-Design ändern



## cyrus::one (18. Dez 2004)

Hallo,


Wie kann ich das Applet Design so umändern, damit es nicht mehr im Sun-Style, diesem voiletten und grauen Formatierungen und Fettschrift, erscheint?


----------



## Roar (18. Dez 2004)

ich nehme an du redest von dem swing look and feel metal?
www.javootoo.com <- da gibts andere


----------



## cyrus::one (18. Dez 2004)

Die Seite scheint offline zu sein 

Wie auch immer, setze ich den Look: com.sun.java.swing.plaf.windows.WindowsLookAndFeel , ändert sich im Browser denoch nicht viel am Look, ausser dass der Hintergrund weiss wird....

Gibt es noch einen Look, der die Schriftstärken nicht verfälscht?


----------



## Roar (18. Dez 2004)

hmja... offline. schade
doch dein applet sollte danach anders aussehn. setz das lnf mal bevor du die gui initialisierst. wenn das nicht geht ruf ein SwingUtiliities.updateComponentUI(this) ( wenn this auf das applet zeigt) auf


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Dez 2004)

Das Standard-LnF ändert sein Aussehen auch mit jeder neuen Version. Bei 1.3 waren die JLabel-Texte violett, bei 1.4 wieder schwarz.


----------



## cyrus::one (18. Dez 2004)

Auch das update führt zu keiner Änderung, wie gesagt: nur der Hintergrund ändert sich...


----------

